# Hearth-Glo Gas Heater R-2000



## Ford (Feb 2, 2011)

I have an old old Hearth-Glo Gas Heater model R-2000 20,000 BTU and I am looking for a orifice to convert it from natural gas to liquefied Petroleum (propane). Any suggestions on who might carry parts for old Hearth-Glo gas heaters. 
Thanks


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 3, 2011)

Ford said:
			
		

> I have an old old Hearth-Glo Gas Heater model R-2000 20,000 BTU and I am looking for a orifice to convert it from natural gas to liquefied Petroleum (propane). Any suggestions on who might carry parts for old Hearth-Glo gas heaters.
> Thanks




if you had a part number for the conversion kit i could see if it is avail for ya


----------

